

The Best App That No One Writes About But Every Founder Should Have  - irisshoor
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-best-app-that-no-one-writes-about-but-every-founder-should-have-2012-9

======
philsnow
Fun fact: _every_ founder has an iPhone. Can't be a founder without one.

